# CANTON QS 3.28 3 WAY COMPONENTS ULTIMATE SQ SPEAKERS!!!



## dpsphoto (Dec 24, 2010)

Up for grabs is a super rare and hard to find Canton QS 3.28 3 way Car Audio SQ Component set! Made in Germany and no longer being produced. These are arguably one of the best 3 way component sets ever made. They include 10" Woofers, 5" Midranges, 1" Tweeters and 3 Way Crossovers. A user review I copied below rates these better than the most expensive speakers out there and at a fraction of the cost. The speakers are in Good used condition, all cones are good with no damage, one of the crossovers is missing a terminal screw but that should be easy to replace and chances are if you are looking at these you will be running active so no biggie. Try looking for a set of these for sale, I bet you won't find them. Take your car audio to the next level and if you compete you probably won't run into many competitors rocking these bad boys!

Here is what a few Canton users had to say about these speakers:

Originally posted by DigitalDesigns Fan2004:

if you had to pay MRSP price on any of the SQ 3 way component sets.

Which set would you get?

Which sets are worth the money ? *Please list model numbers

What are the average prices of each? Canton QS 3.28 retails around $800.00 or so, if memory serves.

IF I were looking for a component set- and had to pay retail...

Canton QS 3.28~$800.00
MB Quart QSD Series QSD164 & QSD210 $1000+
Focal Utopia 165 W3 ~$1600.00
Rainbow... top end are $7k

Having heard all but the CDT's these are the only set's I'd even consider purchasing.

Of my list:
3 are priced out at over a grand, one at SEVEN grand.
All are EXCELLENT performers
2 sets are head & shoulders above the others
1 set is completely unrivaled. This set is also the least expensive.

You do the math.

EastCoast
Senior Member
Member # 11649

For another suggestion, I run Canton components, and I love them. Best components I've ever used, and I've messed with many, Q series, Boston Pros, Hex's, JL, Alpine, Kicker, Dyn, Focal...

I feel like a Canton whore everytime I post about them, but I get nothing from it, they are just that great. Tonally they are just creamy, they image extremely well, with a lil care and time spent in setup, (less than most others) you really don't know that there are speakers in the car, they disappear. Instruments are very real, they are dynamic when you ask them to be, I can't say enough. The tweeter is superb. If I was in the market for new speakers and I had some decent $ to spend (I bring this up since Dyns are being discussed) I would give the cantons a good hard look. If you do a search on here you will see that its not just me that like them so much, but many others in the know.

Originally posted by DigitalDesigns Fan2004:
if you had to pay MRSP price on any of the SQ 3 way component sets.

Which set would you get?

Which sets are worth the money ? *Please list model numbers

What are the average prices of each? I would get these... no contest.

Canton QS3.28

Price, I don't know, but I know of 2 places you can get them if you so desire, they are very difficult to find, and worth every penny.

CANTON QS 3.28 3 WAY COMPONENTS ULTIMATE SQ SPEAKERS!!! - eBay (item 270715567635 end time Mar-14-11 19:48:32 PDT)


----------

